# Editing Installshield Cab's



## KainXS (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm working on a little project and need to know if someone can point me to a tool or tell me how I could edit this installshield cab archive.

http://files.filefront.com/SupportCab/;10099347;/fileinfo.html


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

i think you can use winrar to extract from .cab files.. not sure about repacking them though.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 29, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i think you can use winrar to extract from .cab files.. not sure about repacking them though.



repacking is the problem


----------



## panchoman (Apr 29, 2008)

quick googling got me this: 
http://www.codingforums.com/showthread.php?t=44209


----------

